

Lenovo admits installing BIOS root kit on wide range of laptops - chris_wot
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/407868,lenovo-loaded-bloatware-onto-clean-windows-installs.aspx

======
reirob
From Lenovo's statement [0] it seems that the root kit was not installed on
ThinkPads. This somewhat calms me, but I doubt that I can trust Lenovo any
more. How comes that such big Hardware vendors go unpunished after the
Superfish and now this? This is unacceptable.

It is time for fully open-source hard-ware with physical switches to turn off
recording devices like microphones and webcams.

[0]
[http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2013](http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2013)

EDIT: added the [0] URL

------
pc2g4d
Yeah, seeing this makes me seriously wonder whether to ever buy Lenovo again.
Superfish should have been enough, but this....

